# Thinking of moving from EIR to Imagine for broadband only.



## Galway girl (14 Nov 2020)

Hi I have been with eir for the last few years and finally getting away from the....hopefully I can.  I just need broadband...wireless.  thinking about imagine. But they are really expensive.  Are they worth it?


----------



## joer (14 Nov 2020)

Have you tried Sky or Virgin Media or Digiweb. I do not know much about Imagine. 
As much as I give out about Eir , I am with them and find the broadband quite good .


----------



## Galway girl (14 Nov 2020)

My broadband is 2 on a good day....


----------



## Zenith63 (14 Nov 2020)

You'll need to do a bit of digging to see which options are available to you.  Eir own all the phone lines into houses, so swapping to the likes of Sky will make no difference to the speed you're getting, but now instead of being able to report faults to the people who own the lines (Eir) you'll have to go through a middleman.  It's bad enough without that if you ask me.

Ideally you want to get access to either fibre-to-the-home (only Eir and SIRO pull in fibe, so check both) or cable broadband (Virgin Media's offering).


----------



## joer (14 Nov 2020)

Is it broadband that you have or Fibre ?


----------



## Galway girl (14 Nov 2020)

My line cannot get any better feeds according to eir. And we not within the 6 month gap of getting fibre. They finally mentioned wireless modems and sent on one last week.  But only slightly better if one person using it but no point second person trying.  So bad......


----------



## joer (14 Nov 2020)

What download speed do you get , do you know. Unless it is very slow it should not matter how many is using it.


----------



## Zenith63 (14 Nov 2020)

Galway girl said:


> My line cannot get any better feeds according to eir. And we not within the 6 month gap of getting fibre. They finally mentioned wireless modems and sent on one last week.  But only slightly better if one person using it but no point second person trying.  So bad......


Do you know if you're on the roadmap for fibre at all?  If not then one of the wireless providers might be worth a look if they're available in your area.  Note wireless here is different to the wireless modem Eir sent you, it means the actual Internet connection arrives to your home via an antenna on the roof of your house or a SIM card.  Re-reading your messages above, I guess this is why you are considering Imagine as I believe their service is provided wirelessly.  Having used Imagine/IrishBroadband over the years for wireless business connections they tend to be quite good, certainly much better than you're getting now.  Not as good as fibre/cable-broadband, but well worth a shot if you ask me.

I guess the key thing is not to move to another provider that is using the phone line, you'll continue to get 2Mb/s regardless of what they promise.


----------



## ArthurMcB (14 Nov 2020)

Im in the process of moving my mobile from eir to 48.

48 charge €8 per month for all calls, text and 100gb of data. No brainer.

Cannot wait to be shot of eir, such a bunch of cowboys.


----------



## Zenith63 (14 Nov 2020)

ArthurMcB said:


> Im in the process of moving my mobile from eir to 48.
> 
> 48 charge €8 per month for all calls, text and 100gb of data. No brainer.
> 
> Cannot wait to be shot of eir, such a bunch of cowboys.


You're not getting TOO far shot of them, 48 uses the Three/Eir shared mobile network...


----------



## ArthurMcB (14 Nov 2020)

Dont care zenith. I never had an issue with the eir network or coverage, my issue is with eir and their lack of customer service. Eir is a shambles.


----------

